# Fun Decisions!



## happygrow (Mar 16, 2010)

Ok fellow herb lovers, i come with a fun and unique problem everyone would truly enjoy encountering...

I want to know what strains you would buy/grow under these fun circumstances! (These inputs will definitely be important and have a huge impact on my decisions - as i would love to start a grow journal and share everything i go through with the interested helpers!!) 

Ok. so about the fun situation! you CAN CHOOSE ANY seed to purchase on attitude within these parameters!! 

1. you have a limit of $700.. that can be for 5,10, or even 50 seeds... (doesn't really matter, thats just the limit!) 
2. Preferably NOT autoflower.
3. EITHER indica or sativa.
4. Looking for GREAT yields
5. going to be grown INDOORS... most likely soil.
6. Something a little unique.. (I don't want to have the same shizz as both neighbors, my little sister, and grandparents.. heh heh.)
7. HAVE FUN WITH THIS! 
8. Taste/Smell is definitely to be considered!
9. Want to grow this over and over.. cloning and probably keeping some mothers!.
10. I KNOW YALL HAVE SOME DREAMS AND EXCITING STRAINS YOU HAVE HEARD GREAT THINGS ABOUT>> hopefully on attitude!! 

I hope there are some fun inputs and to get some help choosing my next strains! Thanks in advance.. and again, the best advice will probably lead to a very dedicated grow journal of multiple ladies on that exact strain!!!


----------



## happygrow (Mar 16, 2010)

P.s.... 

I have the following going right now..

Dutch Passion Blueberry (female)
DNA Genetics Kushberry (female)
Greenhouse seeds TRAINWRECK (female)
Greenhouse seeds CHEESE (female)
Pineapple Express (female)
Strawberry Cough (female)
Subcool JACK THE RIPPER
Subcool 3RD DIMENSION


THANKS AGAIN!!


----------



## nouvellechef (Mar 17, 2010)

Jack Herer, Sensi?

G13 Widow, Mr.Nice?

Find that special Agent Orange Pheno I am hearing, Sub?


----------



## jmansweed (Mar 17, 2010)

Mataro Blue

X18 Pure Pakistani

A real deal Bubblegum

I'd vote for any of those. Nouvelle's Mr Nice suggestion would be top 10 in my book also.


----------



## subcool (Mar 17, 2010)

I have been yelling the same strain now for some time.
Step into the Vortex 

The other strain I think everyone should grow out is not as easy to find.
Sonic created a strain called Pinequeen that he is supposed to re-release here soon. Some of the best weed I have ever smoked from a seed.

Sub


----------



## 420benny (Mar 17, 2010)

happygrow, what do you like to smoke now? Recreational user? Pain management? Help sleeping? I would think there should be a plan for certain kinds of high. Or, you just want some killer dank, lol.


----------



## happygrow (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the replies all!! I promise I will be taking all suggestions into account! 

Nouvelle, those were definitely strains i had taken more than a few glances at.... haha. 

jman thanks for the input! i am actually just finishing some of nirvana's bubblicious right now.. i will hopefully have some ending pictures and a nice smoke report aswell! 

Sub, I have definitely considered the vortex!! I will be popping the JTR and 3D here very soon.. I was really considering Jack's Cleaner 2 as well as the void! 

To be honest benny, I don't discriminate against any tastes, flavours, smells. or genetics.. haha. I am definitely looking for something that is gonna leave me saying... nothing.? haha. I am an everyday smoker and need something that isn't gonna get boring or useless after multiple reloads  
-- A couple key things I am looking for is obviously wow factor quality.. yields! and uniqueness. 

Thanks a ton for your all's input!!


----------

